# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > Access >  Dcouvrez les nouveauts d'Office 2010

## Tofalu

*Les nouveauts de Microsoft Access 2010*


Bonjour  tous,

A travers ce fil rouge, nous vous proposons la possibilit de dcouvrir un peu plus tous les jours une nouvelle facette de ce que sera Microsoft Access 2010.

Nouvelle interface, nouvelles fonctionnalits ?

Nous vous accompagnons jusqu' l'ouverture officielle du programme bta.

*Liens :*

http://warin.developpez.com/tutoriel...10/nouveautes/

 ::arrow::  *Mise  jour du 01/07/2009* : La nouvelle interface
 ::arrow::  *Mise  jour du 02/07/2009* : Les vnements sur les tables (Triggers)

N'hsitez pas  laisser vos commentaires

----------


## Tofalu

Pour ce premier jour, nous vous proposons de dcouvrir le nouveau ruban :

http://warin.developpez.com/tutoriel...page=page_1#LI

 :;):

----------


## Invit

::ccool::  Excellente ide.

----------


## Tofalu

Comme promis, et avec quelques heures d'avance, une nouvelle fonctionnalit vous est dvoile aujourd'hui.

Nul doute qu'elle fera couler beaucoup d'encre dans les mois  venir. En effet, si Microsoft Access tend  devenir plus orient utilisateur "novice", le moteur Jet intgre quelques spcifits des plus grands SGBD dont notamment un mcanisme de trigger que je vous propose de dcouvrir :

http://warin.developpez.com/tutoriel...p/?page=page_2

 :;):

----------


## Arkham46

La personnalisation du ruban :
=> un peu du qu'on ne puisse pas utiliser cette interface pour les rubans personnaliss.
On devra donc apparemment toujours utilis des outils externes si on souhaites ne pas galrer avec le XML.
Au moins mon assistant ruban conservera son utilit.  ::mouarf:: 

Les triggers :
=> les macros je n'utilise jamais non plus.
Mais on a dj vu apparatre les macros intgrs aux contrles, c'est un peu dans la continuit.
J'imagine que a permet de ne pas avoir d'avertissements de scurit lis au VBA.
Et les dbutants prfrent les macros...

----------


## Tofalu

> J'imagine que a permet de ne pas avoir d'avertissements de scurit lis au VBA.


Et en plus, la gestion d'erreur des macros a t revue pour laisser place  un Journal d'Erreurs : une table Log.

 :;):

----------


## Tofalu

Pour terminer la semaine,

Je vous propose un petit tour d'horizon des modifications apportes  la mise en forme conditionnelle :

http://warin.developpez.com/tutoriel...s/?page=page_3


Rendez-vous Lundi si vous souhaitez continuer avec nous ce fil rouge  :;):

----------


## Invit

A cette fameuse MFC.

Il est vrai que la limite de 3  toujours t un frein, mme s'il y avait la possibilit d'aller plus loin : http://starec.developpez.com/tuto/msfcillimitee/.

Cette nouvelles limite devrait permettre de pouvoir rpondre  la plupart des cas, et il semble qu'il y ait des nouveauts intressantes.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour  tous

Pour le ruban c'est surtout intressant finalement dans le cadre du dveloppement. Ds que l'on veut du personnalis dans l'applicatif pur, il faut revenir au systme Arkham46  ::ccool:: .  Pourquoi Ms ne nous offre t'il pas une interface intgre de personnalisation. Je ne pense pas, que pour eux se soit d'une grande complexit.

Les triggers. Pour l'utilisateur Lambda dont je suis, je ne suis pas sr que cela fasse partie des priorits. Je sais que sur les forums c'est un des points que les dtracteurs  mettent en avant, c'est donc  la fois une rponse technique et d'image qui est donne.
L'utilisation de macros me laisse perplexe, dans la mesure o l'on dit partout qu'il faut les viter, et Ms les remet en avant de plus en plus (voir menus contextuels sur Access 2007).

La mise en forme conditionnelle. L par contre je pense que cela va faire l'unanimit.  Qui n'a pas pest contre cette restriction  seulement 3 conditions. Certes cela a permis a Philippe JOCHMANS  ::coucou::  de dmontrer l'tendue de son talent, mais c'tait vraiment limite. On peut s'interroger sur le nb fix dans la nouvelle mouture, mais je pense quand mme que la grande majorit des cas pourra tre traite. 

Mais ne faisons pas la fine bouche. Tout ce qui peut amener de la souplesse et des performances accrues dans l'utilisation d'Access doit tre salu, mme si l'on a parfois du mal  comprendre la finalit de certains choix. Je ne doute pas d'ailleurs, que l'on ne nous distille, dans les jours  venir, d'autres infos agrables....

----------


## Tofalu

En effet, pourquoi 49 ?

Au debut je croyais mme avoir mal compt et que c'tait 50 mais non. C'est bien 49, test en VBA  :;): 

Ceci dit, mme si 49 ce n'est pas l'infinit, il n'en reste pas moins qu'arriver  faire une application avec du texte sur des donnes de plus de 49 couleurs diffrentes, c'est plus un sapin de nol qu'un vritable outils.




> Je ne doute pas d'ailleurs, que l'on ne nous distille, dans les jours  venir, d'autres infos agrables....


Je pense qu'il faudra attendre lundi pour cela  :;):

----------


## Tofalu

Bonjour,

Aujourd'hui, je vous propose de faire un petit tour du ct du gnrateur d'expressions :

http://office.developpez.com/index/r...istophe-Warin/

----------


## Tofalu

Bonjour, 

En raison de la publication d'un autre document, nous vous donnons rendez-vous Jeudi pour une autre nouveaut d'Access 2010.

En attendant, vous pouvez toujours consulter cette nouvelle ressource :

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d77...s-disponibles/

----------


## Tofalu

Bonjour

Nous vous proposons aujourd'hui de dcouvrir les champs calculs dont Maxence Hubiche avait dj parl dans une prcdente discussion.

http://warin.developpez.com/tutoriel...s/?page=page_5

 ::merci::

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

Personnellement, je pense que cette avance ne doit pas tre gnralis lors de la conception d'une base de donne sous Access 2010.

En effet, ta dmonstration est intressante sur la taille de la base et les temps de calculs, si on gnralise trop cette fonctionnalit, on risque d'alourdir dangereusement la base et les temps de rponses, d'autant plus que ton exemple est un calcul simple, je n'ose pas imaginer avec des calculs un peu plus complexes.

Personnellement, je ne pense pas que j'utiliserais cette nouvelle fonctionnalit, notamment si une base doit tre utilise dans une version antrieure (format 2007 ou infrieure).

De plus, cela peut donner de mauvaises habitudes aux dbutants qui peuvent croire qu'une table Access peut se comporter comme un fichier Excel  ::aie:: 

De toutes les nouveauts que tu nous apportes, c'est celle-ci (mme si elle peut intresser certains) que je ne trouve pas vraiment approprie, mme si SQL Server semble avoir cette fonctionnalit, mais on ne peut comparer ces deux bases.

Philippe

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

le champ 'calcul' va permettent de nombreuses choses trs intressantes...
surtout si il a les mmes fonctionnalits que le champ function dans OpenERP...

a promet !

qu'en est-il entre Acess et les vues (VIEW) ?

----------


## Rafikaccess

Salut  vous tous!
 Que toute nouveaut soit bienvenue  ::ccool:: !!!
 J'ai quelques questions pour ceux qui ont test "*Technical preview Access 2010":*
- Taille du fichier a augment ::P: ? ou toujours 2 Go ::aie:: ?
- Y aurat-il d' Etat (dynamique) base sur requete croise dynamique?
- Gestion automatique (sans code)des images gif ?
- Possibilit de dployer et empaqueter l'application : Developer extentions et Runtime intgrs, ou toujours les chercher ailleurs?
- L'application fait avec Access 2010 sera-t-elle capable de s'installer et tourner sur Win XP, Vista, Windows 7 ou non?
- Possibilit d' installer L'application fait avec Access 2010  sur Intrnet (quelle  plate forme)?
 Je pense que Microsoft peut mieux faire d'Access 2010 ::ccool::

----------


## Patrice99

Bonjour, l'intrt des champs calculs n'est pas simplement une question de taille ou de performance, c'est aussi et surtout une question de simplification du code, et donc de la maintenance.

----------


## Tofalu

Bonjour  Tous,

Alors que l'on croyait le VBA compltement exclu des Triggers c'tait sans compter la possibiliter d'utiliser une astuce tellement vidente qu'elle est passait totalement inaperue ...

Comment excuter du code VBA alors qu'aucune commande des venements de table Access n'y font rfrence ? Il y a bien une commande RunDataMacro mais jusqu' prsent, les macros habituelles sont des RunClientMacro.

Il faut en fait s'arrter sur la commande SetLocalVar qui permet d'affecter une variable dans la porte de l'vnement. Et si on tentait d'affecter le rsultat d'une fonction VBA  cette variable ? Passera, passera pas ? Un seul moyen de le savoir, il faut tester.



Un petit module VBA :



```

```

Le rsultat :



Bien entendu, il y a une limitation : 

Impossible de lancer ce dclencheur depuis autre chose qu'une instance Access capable d'interprter le VBA mais cela ouvre des portes assez importante, notamment dans la cration de table de log qui stockeront par exemple les informations de l'environnement Windows (utilisateur, heure d'ouverture de session) sans avoir  se soucier du dclenchement de l'vnement. Toute information que le moteur de base de donnes ne peut intercepter, VBA peut l'atteindre.

----------


## Tofalu

Bonjour,

Suite et fin de cet article avec la conclusion marquant la fin du programme Technical Preview.

Je vous propose donc une critique d'Access 2010,  la manire dont j'aurais critiqu un livre ...




> L'ouverture du programme bta au grand public dans les semaines  venir marque avant tout la fin de la Technical Preview. L'heure sera alors essentiellement  la vrification de la localisation, les fonctionnalits quant  elles ne devraient pas subir de grands bouleversements. Comme cela a t fait pour Access 2007, il est temps de raliser un premier bilan des nouveauts et surtout de dterminer si, oui ou non, cette nouvelle mouture se veut indispensable. 
> 
> 
> Si, de prime abord, j'avais t littralement conquis par Access 2007, je me suis finalement un peu ravis, constatant que la plupart des nouveauts n'taient pas vraiment orientes vers le dveloppement professionnel : les dveloppeurs envisageant la monte en puissance de leur application ont en effet tendance  fuir des fonctions aussi spcifiques que les champs  valeurs multiples ou les champs pices-jointes. Il ne restait gure plus que le ruban comme lot de consolation bien que celui-ci ne soit pas paramtrable dans l'environnement de dveloppement. 
> 
> 
> De ce fait, c'est avec un peu de retenue que j'ai entam la Technical Preview 2010... 
> 
> *Et jai t agrablement surpris.*
> ...

----------


## Maxence HUBICHE

Et maintenant...
une petite vido sur l'diteur de macros
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d83...diteur-macros/

Bon visionnage, et, surtout, n'hsitez pas  laisser vos commentaires !

----------


## Maxence HUBICHE

Et au fait, il y avait une petite question en suspend...
Vaut-il mieux travailler avec Access ou Excel ?

Alors, la solution  la problmatique est ici :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d78...-1-partie-2-a/

----------


## Maxence HUBICHE

Allez... une petite 3me, pour la route  ::): 

Une nouveaut concernant le positionnement des contrles sur Access 2010. Franchement sympa !

C'est ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d83...ent-controles/

----------

